# Neck yoke / neck collar?



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

after I received the Goattracks Magazine CD I spent yesterday afternoon browsing through old articles and found one by Adam Black about driving a team.

He mentions using a neck yoke and double shaft and I wonder if he meant a collar (as used with horses) or a yoke (as used in oxen).


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll bet he meant collars such as are used for horses. Every team set-up uses some type of yoke, only when we use collars it hooks under the neck instead of going over the top. I don't know for sure, but wouldn't *think* an over-the-neck yoke would work well with goats because they hold their heads up. Cows work well with neck yokes because they naturally carry their heads below the withers, keeping the yoke perpendicular to the ground.

The yoke is the wooden cross-piece that holds the wagon tongue.
[attachment=0:9d1rvdtw]Yoke.jpg[/attachment:9d1rvdtw]


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i know i'm bringin out an older topic here but i have been lookin alot into ox and oxen lately. one of my other dream projects  and i was just thinkin... dang this doesnt look too complicated. i could probably make some simple ones...
so would a yoke or double yoke work with goats or not?
here is a link to a pic of a single yoke: http://www.thehinefamily.com/images/Bow ... 92x294.jpg
link to a pic of a double yoke: http://www.prairieoxdrovers.com/images/tillersyoke2.gif
just so everyone can see exactly what i mean.
so what do you guys think?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

off topic, but consider the poo. Goat poo is soooo much better than cow poo. Stick with goats!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I've looked into yokes for goats, too, but disregarded them. If you look closely at the differences in the anatomy of goats and oxen, oxen have a much more muscled neck, the form of the neck is different and the position of the head as well. I don't believe that a goat could carry a yoke comfortably.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

haha! yes cow manure is messier as well but not nesecarily any less then goat manure.

thats kinda what i was thinkin about the neck muscles on goats versus cows. hm... off to another idea then


----------

